# does anyone know if the A3 will be available here



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone with some insight?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: does anyone know if the A3 will be available here (Junk T.I.)*

A3 will be available on our shore in Sportback form.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: does anyone know if the A3 will be available here (Junk T.I.)*

I think the answer is "yes".... but keep your eyes on the A3 8P (ie. new generation) forum http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=548 as there is more discussion there.


----------

